# What are the essential movies and documentaries?



## username (Nov 28, 2011)

Movies about the lives of composers/conductors/performers and documentaries about anything mainly related to classical music. 

Thanks.


----------



## skalpel (Nov 20, 2011)

Well I posted this in the Film section a little while ago so I'll post it here too:

Beethoven (Docu-drama miniseries):


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

I might get bashed here but I had a two hour drive this morning and found myself hearing the 3rd Rachmaninov Piano Concerto in my head...and various sections, not just a couple of passages over and over. In this recollection, I noticed that many sections I was recreating in my head were sections that were chosen for use as the background music in 'Shine'. I've heard many negative things in the past about it but as a simple film and not from a classical point of view, it is great and tragic and insane and funny and wonderful. I saw it but the once at the theater and am now contemplating going out and getting the dvd or blueray as netflix doesn't have it to watch instantly. Still, nothing but good memories from this film from me.


----------

